# Low AMH but still ovulating?



## klw777

Can anyone explain this please?  My AMH is 1.9, undetectable by classification.  Yet I chart each month and both my temperature rise and OV sticks say I ovulate so surely I am still producing eggs?

I am really confused!   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi klw777

Apologies I don't have any answers but I have similar concerns and questions. 

I would also be interested to hear any replies... I am slightly confused by the correlation.... 

Does anybody also know how rapidly AMH decreases.

How may eggs do we lose each month? My periods are regular, my AMH is low. I always thought a regular period meant u are ovulating but this appears this is not the case... 


Hope you get you queries answer chic & good luck to you on your cycle xx


----------



## klw777

Thank you for your reply.  It seems almost impossible to get straight answers about low AMH and regular ovulation!  

I will post back if I find anything more and hopefully someone with an answer will post in the meantime x


----------



## silvergirl

Hi KLW777

Yep, I've been wondering that too. How does that all make sense? I did 3 rounds of IVf and told to stop because of low AMH and poor response, but my cycle is so regular. 

It doesn't make sense, but I am loathed to spend more money on tests that ultimately won't change the situation.  

Hope someone out there can give us all some answers.

In the meantime, big hugs for your journey xxx


----------



## beattie2

hi I think it possible to have a low AMH and still be ovulating I think the most accurate way of checking would be via follicular tracking scans/ scan to check if you are producing a corpus lutuem and blood tests. eg e2, LH and progesterone later in cylce. You have tried the ovulation pee stick tests and I think would also give you a fair indication

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## wobs

Hi
Klw777 - I personally think AMH is very misleading...Some clinics disregard it totally.  I have AMH of less than 1 (tested 2011) and still ovulate/have regular periods etc... I also got 7 eggs on last cycle (from one ovary)....
Silvergirl - personally if you had your 3 rounds at one clinic and were keen to carry on I'd be looking at another clinic?
I don't think having a low AMH means you won't ovulate - especially if all your other hormone levels are normal

Wobs


----------



## silvergirl

It's really confusing isnt it.

I had my 3 cycles at 2 clinics, with a 3rd refusing to take me because of poor reponse. In total we got 1 egg from the 3 cycles. But I still just don't get it, with regular periods etc.

I used to do the temperature checks for ovulation, which did indicate a rise at the right time, but perhaps it meant the hormones were working but the eggs weren't actually there to release/ or being released.

My FSH was only 12- a little high for my age but by no means past it yet.

The journey has taken a real toll on us (and our relationship) so we don't really discuss about finding out many answers or looking at alternatives :-(


----------



## wobs

Silvergirl -think it just shows our bodies react differently don't they to different drugs etc.  My worst response was on menopur when I only got 3 eggs.
I'm sorry re: not being about to talk to DP/DH - I do hope things work out for you.  Sometimes you just need to take time out from it and then we you are ready you can talk about it.
Wobs


----------



## Sarah1712

Silvergirl - I too have low AMH but a large amount of clinics wont even do tx with an fsh above 10. Perhaps see if you can get that down by diet and Ive heard on other threads acupuncture is brilliant for that. I have never heard that AMH affects your ability to do ivf. We got 13 eggs on our first tx. I am going to re-test mine again. Zita west do a test kit that gets sent to you, your GP nurse does bloods and then its sent back via post.
Wish you well
Sarah x


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello,
my amh been always very low but somehow i made some follies and eggs, after my 4th ivf with high gonal and no eggs beeen thinking to try mild ivf and now im on 2ww, maybe will be good for you to consider this option, also you can make every month, you dont need to wait 3 months, between 15 dec and 9 jan  i took all the pills you can see in my signature, between 9 jan and EC i stopped animal pack vitamins, in same day with EC stopped DHEA, melatonin...so now im still taking omega, acid folic, iron and Q 10......ive been taking in december royal jelly and propolis and doctor told me to stop....that means not so good like we think after all we read on internet.
Good luck xx


----------



## klw777

Thank you very much for all your answers, I have started COQ10 and considering DHEA but after our first IVF consultation today I know we won't be taking that path just yet, mostly because of our finances.  It's very difficult but I hope we all find the success we're looking for sooner rather than later x


----------



## stelle

Hi all i was given that news yesterday to AMH was poor was 1.4 i havnt a clue what it all means and every cycle is 28 days .  I felt so negative yesterday.


----------



## donna80

I was told in march 11 that I have a amh of 0.1, and have a 28 day cycle, I was told altho I am still releasing egg they are not of a good enough quality for ivf, I would of stood a better chance falling pregnant naturally, this wouldn't happen as hubby needs SSR. 
I was also told that I had a very few eggs left, only on my right ovary, my left is empty and has no eggs, I'm taking a guess that the menopause will start when my eggs run out,  
We have started the donor egg journey, 
Hope this is helpful and all the best for your TX. 
Donna xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls...

Just a quick post really to add on to what Donna has just said. I was really confused by the AMH thing and how this related to fertility and the fact that my FSH levels etc said that I was ovulating every month.

I discovered yesterday, (and apologies if everybody else already understands this and is just me being numb  )

The lower your AMH is the less eggs you have and then generally the quality of the remaining eggs decreases is this is why the chance of you getting pg falls, so yes u can still ovulate but your eggs just may not be of good quality.

Think I may request another AMH test before I try another cycle to see if this has dropped again. May test in dec 2012 was 6.2 but I haven't a clue if it's always been this low or if it has rapidly declined recently.


Donna - I wish you every success on your donor egg cycle. I see ŷou got a natural BFP too so there is still that glimmer of hope for us all.
I would be more than happy to go down the donor egg route but my DH isn't so sure at the moment, I think it's just because he doesn't really understand and we haven't yet had chance to sit down and discuss it properly so I like to think with more understanding he would bend a little towards my way of thinking  
How did your DH feel and do u have any advice I can use? Thank you


----------

